# Wireless USB Stick ZyAir G-220

## yoda@gentoo

hi there,

I want to connect to my access point using a ZyAIR G-220 Wireless USB Stick,

does this work with ndiswrapper ??

Or does someone have some expierence about ZyAIR USB Sticks on gentoo ??

thanks

----------

## Adrien

First of all, you have to know on which chipset your stick is based.  :Smile: 

----------

## yoda@gentoo

based on the ZD1211 chipset, want to use it on my xbox  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

It should work with ndiswrapper if you have the appropriate windows drivers (.inf files)

Have you even tried?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoda@gentoo

no, i have to buy it first  :Wink: .

But i think it will work, when the USB Ports will work on my xbox

----------

## Adrien

 *yoda@gentoo wrote:*   

> no, i have to buy it first .
> 
> But i think it will work, when the USB Ports will work on my xbox

 

Oh sorry, I thought you already bought it  :Wink: 

Then I don't know much about this precise chipset but search on google to check if there's a module for your device before you buy it!  :Smile:  You may find some things on the forums too!

----------

## yoda@gentoo

in the online package data base i found the driver.

install it per emerging  :Smile: .

when i emerge a driver, how do i start it ?

with modprobe ?

or is this a kernel patch, and i have to built it into my kernel ?

thx

----------

## Adrien

What's the name of this driver? If you downloaded it from portage then I don't think it's a patch, you have to write a patch yourself if you want to compile directly from the kernel.

To load the driver, you got it, you'll have to :

```
# modprobe <driver_name>
```

And if you want to load it automaticcaly at boot:

```
# echo "driver_name" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.X

# modules-update
```

reboot, you're done  :Wink: 

----------

## yoda@gentoo

```

emerge ZD1211

```

I ordered the USB Stick....I'll report

----------

## pilla

Moved from IG

----------

## Zwisel

Have you tried it and does it work?

I have the same stick and I want it use on my Gentoo-Server, without X. So I need also a config tool which runs on the comand line. Do you know one?

----------

## yoda@gentoo

I got it work with ndiswrapper and the windows driver   :Embarassed: .....

afterwards i got it run with

```

#emerge zd1211

```

mhmm i acn't remember if i changed some kernel configuration....try and feel   :Very Happy: 

----------

## uno83

I am currently trying to get my G-220 to work in gentoo. I have kernel 2.6.22. In kernel I have configured:

Networking  --->

Wireless  --->

<*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

<*>   IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

Device Drivers  --->

Network device support  --->

Wireless LAN  --->

[*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

<*> ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support

When I try to emerge zd1211 I get the following error:

"* Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   zd1211-85 requires support for Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions (CONFIG_NET_RADIO).

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again."

I can not find these options in the kernel config, have they been renamed in the newer kernel versions?

----------

## dsd

if you're using the in-kernel driver (zd1211rw) then you shouldn't be attempting to emerge the alternate driver found in portage (zd1211). however, for zd1211rw, do remember to emerge zd1211-firmware.

read more about the different drivers here:

http://zd1211.wiki.sourceforge.net/

http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw

----------

## eruvaer_ohta

 *uno83 wrote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> Network device support  --->
> 
> Wireless LAN  --->
> ...

 

It it recommended that if you use a kernel minor to 2.6.23 you should build zd1211rw as a module "[...] as otherwise the driver may try to upload firmware before the filesystem is up."

http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw#Knownissues

----------

## mimosinnet

I have managed to configure my ZyDAS 802.11b/g USB2 WiFi using the tips of this thread. My ZyDAS usb stick:

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0ace:1211 ZyDAS 802.11b/g USB2 WiFi
```

Configuring it as a module in the kernel:

```
# grep ZD1211RW /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_ZD1211RW=m

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW_DEBUG is not set
```

I got it as a module:

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

zd1211rw               46596  0
```

After emerging zd1211-firmware, I got it shown in dmesg:

```
# dmesg | grep zd1211rw

zd1211rw 1-2:1.0: firmware version 4605

zd1211rw 1-2:1.0: zd1211 chip 0ace:1211 v4802 high 00-02-72 AL2230_RF pa0 -----

zd1211rw 1-2:1.0: eth1

usbcore: registered new interface driver zd1211rw
```

I configured my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net

hotplug_eth0="yes"

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.101/24" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

# wireless (eth2)

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth2="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

iwconfig_eth2="mode managed"

config_eth2=( "dhcp" )
```

and wpa_supplicant:

```
# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="UAB"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=1

}
```

Result:

```
# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:6A:4F:FF:0D

          inet addr:192.168.1.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:478 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:599 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:248418 (242.5 Kb)  TX bytes:60701 (59.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0xd400

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:72:4E:10:65

          inet addr:192.168.1.110  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:131 errors:26 dropped:39 overruns:0 frame:26

          TX packets:46 errors:2 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:17670 (17.2 Kb)  TX bytes:2511 (2.4 Kb)
```

Thanks very much for the tips!!!    :Very Happy: 

----------

